# Vinyl Cutter Cutters w Sign & T-shirt supplies JSI-P-24



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this cutter?

Vinyl Cutter Cutters w Sign & T-shirt supplies JSI-P-24


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I've seen them on e-bay. i read some feed back and it seems alot of people like them. I was on another forum some time ago and read some post from someone who owned a JSI and he said it was great. I purchased a enduracut and like it. I see alot of people have the roland. Good Luck................ JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

COEDS said:


> I've seen them on e-bay. i read some feed back and it seems alot of people like them. I was on another forum some time ago and read some post from someone who owned a JSI and he said it was great. I purchased a enduracut and like it. I see alot of people have the roland. Good Luck................ JB


I thought you also owned a JSI cutter, JB?


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

I own the JSI-24. Had it for about 1 year now. Cuts great!. The only issue I was about after 6 months, the spring mechanism in the blade holder broke. I called JSI & explained what was happening. They sent me a new holder & a new 3-pack of blades overnight. Problem resolved!

I use mine to cut vinyl & twill.

Aamon


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the 30 inch JSI. I was using a demo version of the sign blazer but just got flexipro 7.5 and now I am very happy. I bought mine from a friend for $350 he bought it on the INTERNET for $650. I upgraded the blade holder to fit Roland blades which I bought on ebay for 5 for $18.00. Lou


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if the JSI-P-24 or the JSI-P-30 come with the optical eye that reads registration marks? It seems that I cannot find that info when reading the specs.


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

I have the JSI 30 and it does not come with the optical eye.


----------

